# Sensing and Daydreaming



## ManBearPig (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello 

I'm INFP and I have wondered if a sensor can be a dreamer too? Is it even possible?

Example: A ESTP, ESFJ or ESFP who is also highly creative and/or daydreams?


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Of course it's possible.


----------



## ManBearPig (Nov 25, 2010)

lirulin said:


> Of course it's possible.


But to what extent? Where is the line between S with very well developed N and being a simple N?


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

I dont think intuition = daydreaming.

I'm a sensor and I go off into my dreamworld all the time.

Perhaps, our dreamworlds are stimulated by different things though or maybe we daydream about different types of things.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

ISFPeaceOut said:


> I dont think intuition = daydreaming.
> 
> I'm a sensor and I go off into my dreamworld all the time.
> 
> *Perhaps, our dreamworlds are stimulated by different things though or maybe we daydream about different types of things.*


This.
10char


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

As everyone uses all functions then anyone can daydream, how and what is being dreamt will obviously differ for each person. However there maybe differences based on strength of use of a particular function/s. Not entirely sure what function/s are responsible for day dreams or whether there are different styles of day dream. Interesting.


----------



## ManBearPig (Nov 25, 2010)

ISFPeaceOut said:


> I dont think intuition = daydreaming.
> 
> I'm a sensor and I go off into my dreamworld all the time.
> 
> Perhaps, our dreamworlds are stimulated by different things though or maybe we daydream about different types of things.


Yes but you're also introverted. Sometimes I meet extroverted people who is hard to type. They seem to be S at first but then they show some daydreaming/imaginative traits. This is the problem. I don't know where the line between N and S goes :s


----------



## ManBearPig (Nov 25, 2010)

I definately think we should know more about different types and daydreaming 
People on this forum often seem to be either very N or very S('I always live in the present', 'I have my head in the clouds most of the time') but when I meet people in real life things aren't that black/white. The only person I've ever met who didn't seem to daydream is my youngest sister and she is suffering from ADHD


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

My ESFP sister says she daydreams, although I am not sure what it's about. It's hard to get people to discuss this in person. I think these daytime fantasies and the improbable futures, imaginary people, and alternate worlds they involve are somewhat embarrassing for some to talk about.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Well I'm an intuitive and I sometimes notice my physical environment. So there you go: _anything_ is possible. :crazy:


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Facepalm*


----------



## ManBearPig (Nov 25, 2010)

Seeker99 said:


> *Facepalm*


-.-'
The question was not only 'is it possible?' but 'when is the line between S and N crossed?'
How do you know if a person is N or S if they seem to have both? 
I don't get why some people act like the question is stupid


----------



## IonOfAeons (Dec 2, 2010)

ManBearPig said:


> -.-'
> The question was not only 'is it possible?' but 'when is the line between S and N crossed?'
> How do you know if a person is N or S if they seem to have both?
> I don't get why some people act like the question is stupid


I think this is probably more a reaction of sensors who are sick of being thought to have no imagination and that dreaming about things is only the realm of intuitives.
You have a good question on asking about how to tell where on the scale people are but associating intuition with daydreaming is the wrong way to go about it. You don't have to be off in la-la-land all the time to be an intuitive and you don't have to focus solely on what is in front of you and nothing else to be a sensor.
For example, I am mostly oblivious to my environment, some would automatically assume that to be a sign of intuition but there's no reason that 'picking out the relevant details' as is ascribed frequently to sensors couldn't apply to their environment, only seeing things when they decided they needed to look.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Daydreaming is not a quality of intuition. There_ is_ no line like that.

Patterns versus details is the difference. Obviously it is easy to accuse someone who misses details of daydreaming, hence this misconception, but daydreaming is not actually a reliable indicator of N versus S.


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

ManBearPig said:


> -.-'
> The question was not only 'is it possible?' but 'when is the line between S and N crossed?'
> How do you know if a person is N or S if they seem to have both?
> I don't get why some people act like the question is stupid


I'm sorry, I didn't mean to be condescending or anything. It's not a stupid question. What I meant was this:



IonOfAeons said:


> I think this is probably more a reaction of *sensors who are* *sick of being thought to have no imagination* and that dreaming about things is only the realm of intuitives.
> You have a good question on asking about how to tell where on the scale people are but associating intuition with daydreaming is the wrong way to go about it. You don't have to be off in la-la-land all the time to be an intuitive and you don't have to focus solely on what is in front of you and nothing else to be a sensor.
> For example, I am mostly oblivious to my environment, some would automatically assume that to be a sign of intuition but there's no reason that 'picking out the relevant details' as is ascribed frequently to sensors couldn't apply to their environment, only seeing things when they decided they needed to look.


I should have explained that. I just get frustrated sometimes at the attitudes of some here, and went into defence mode. But instead of saying something intelligible I just wrote whatever first came to mind.  I'm sorry!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Seeker99 said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to be condescending or anything. It's not a stupid question. What I meant was this:
> 
> 
> 
> I should have explained that. I just get frustrated sometimes at the attitudes of some here, and went into defence mode. But instead of saying something intelligible I just wrote whatever first came to mind.  I'm sorry!


On the other hand, I don't mind people assuming I don't notice the world around me. Someone _has_ to see me across the road to safety. :laughing:

But yes, the pattern thing. I don't notice the cars about to hit me because I am busy up in my head connecting patterns. I'm visualizing them.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

Everyone can daydream and be creative :mellow:

Art is often an expression, no matter what style you use to utilize it.

Using S and T can make someone artistic, so yes.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

*Waves hand* I'm a sensor and it's fair to call me a daydreamer. I propose that Si is the sensing function associated to daydreaming and a very central function when it comes to daydreaming. Why? Because it feeds you thoughts/fantasies from the inside, using internal information. It could produce dreams and keep them running, feeding you with what nourishes the dream. 

Not that all Si dominants are daydreamers, but if the person has the tendancy towards daydreams or getting lost in thoughts, Si provides plenty of information to keep the dream going.


----------



## ManBearPig (Nov 25, 2010)

Tucken said:


> *Waves hand* I'm a sensor and it's fair to call me a daydreamer. I propose that Si is the sensing function associated to daydreaming and a very central function when it comes to daydreaming. Why? Because it feeds you thoughts/fantasies from the inside, using internal information. It could produce dreams and keep them running, feeding you with what nourishes the dream.
> 
> Not that all Si dominants are daydreamers, but if the person has the tendancy towards daydreams or getting lost in thoughts, Si provides plenty of information to keep the dream going.


What about Se?


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

ManBearPig said:


> What about Se?


Not so much. I think of Se as very present and reactive to the environment. Far from dreamy.


----------

